# Chem Lab: Hybrid THC Molecules May Give a Longer, Stronger High



## SoyChemist (Nov 4, 2007)

Researchers are making hybrid molecules that blend the effects of THC and anandamide. I am amazed that they have not got busted for it. 

http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2007/11/chem-lab-hybrid.html

Would you try this? It seems to be safe on rats, but very hard to make it at home.



> 7. Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


----------



## Oscar (Nov 5, 2007)

Those scientists seem to be genetically modifying everything!
I guess they ran out of things to alter, now they're gonna play with the T.
So, I guess we'll be smoking GMP, genetically modified pot!


----------



## SoyChemist (Nov 5, 2007)

They used organic chemistry this time instead of genetic engineering. I do agree that genetically modified pot is on the way. Perhaps with fancy new aromas.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 6, 2007)

lol thats tight as hell, i want some lol, the damned rat was stuck on stupid lol, couldnt even move his tail :O oh damn son, i see major couch lock coming our way, lol anyone see this article on the same page?
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2007/10/morons-overdose.html#previouspost
these cats were retarded..... i'd have rather failed and said oh slap me on the hand now?
how about this article
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2007/09/harvard-scienti.html#previouspost


----------



## Mutt (Nov 6, 2007)

I woulda signed up to test the MRI machine out :hubba:  That was cool. :aok:


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 7, 2007)

I often hear about med studies involving MJ, but how in the world do you get into the doors with something like that? I'd love to help the cause.

Oh, and they need to ditch the wooden bowl on that "lab grade" bong in the MRI project...

It would be interesting if there was more research into cannabinoids, thc, and it's analogs and even receptor antagonists. There are a few making progress in this field though, but not enough, imo. I read some chem journals a couple weeks ago about Delta-8 tetrahydracannabinol and binding activity at the brain's cannabinoid receptor CB1, being more effective and potent than delta-9 THC. Synthesis of hexahydrocannabinol analogs have shown in tests to bind irreversibly to the CB1 receptor sites  Also CB1 receptors, usually characterized as the brain cannabinoid receptors, are also found in the mouse vas deferens.  The presence of the CB1 receptor in tissues other than the brain could indicate that cannabinoid receptors are somehow involved in basic physiological functions.

60 some cannabinoids have been isolated naturally occuring in MJ, so I think it's only a matter of time before you start seeing synthetic forms entering our markets as pharmaceutical and private research companies start exploring  
eicosanoid, classical cannabinoid, and non-classical cannabinoid classes of molecules. Some good reads can be followed up through The International Cannabis Research Society, btw.

I read the US goverment tried to make  analogs of THC for chemical warfare, trying to come up with an air borne incapacitant back in the day. Most effective being THC V (5). I can dig up the link again (I think).

Anyways, I'm just rambling now-( sorry - chem major here!)  But I'll be more than happy to follow through with links if anyone wants.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 7, 2007)

mouse vas deferens----the balls son, crazy man crazy.....actually the edit shoot lol

lol i know guys, i've had a vesectomy already, i know all about it, i was just bein a smart @$$


Dc


----------



## SoyChemist (Nov 25, 2007)

That story about the giant fMRI bong is fantastic.
I love the Dank Closet chinese restaurant sign.
We no see cat of yours.


----------

